# Coffee in Edinburgh



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Ayup everybody

I will be in Edinburgh for a few days coming week. Any recommendations where to get a nice brew?


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Oops I think I used the wrong sub...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you search the forum for Edinburgh you get some good suggestions - I did this recently as I had hoped to visit for a few days but I've put it back to later in the Summer (so please report back on how you got on







)


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Thanks Aaron, will do


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

You've hit a rich vein looking for good coffee shops in Edinburgh

Off the top of my head

Brewlab

Artisan roast

Macchina Espresso

Castello coffee co

Apologies to countless other good shops( I could be here all day)


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Brill. That's plenty to keep my caffeine levels steady. Cheers


----------



## moraesbe (Feb 24, 2015)

In addition to the ones mentioned by @stage.2 it might be worth checking:

Lowdown Coffee

SteamPunk Coffee (Sunday Stockbridge Market)

Cult Espresso

Filament Coffee


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Cheers...I think I cancel the whole work palaver and do some proper research on cafe culture in E., lol.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Don't miss Fortitude http://www.fortitudecoffee.com/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you had to narrow the selection down to 4 or so, who are the best of the best and what roasters are they using?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brew Lab would get my top vote. Produced two pour overs - Chemex and V60 - both bang on the tasting notes. Only place I've had pour over that good.


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

As an aside Brewlab has opened another shop in the West End of the city


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Was a time brew lab was probably uncontested. However Lowdown is meant to be the business. EK shots on a Slayer. Seems like the top pick now.

Also:

Cairngorm

Filament

Fortitude

Shout out Castello because my mate owns it.

Lots of good places in Edin.


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

Will likewise be visiting Edinburgh this weekend for the first time. Quite surprised by the number of names thrown up by even just a quick search about, coffee and boozing. Going to be an intense couple of days of uppers and downers...

Are there any cafes among them roasting as well, aside from Artisan Roast?


----------



## moraesbe (Feb 24, 2015)

Steampunk roast their own as well.

Had a great espresso at the Stockbridge Market, first time a had a espresso from a lever machine and I had to say I really enjoyed it.

Checkout http://edinburghcoffeelovers.blogspot.co.uk, there are loads of coffee places details over there.


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Hi

Just a little note from last WE in Edinburgh.

Unfortunately there was just little time but I managed to have a couple of coffees at brew lab and Artisan Roast (which was my favourite of the two).

So thank you very much for all your suggestions (you know you are very lucky to have such a vibrant coffee scene;-)). Plenty to discover for next time.


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

Same here, I was really impressed with everything going on during my visit last weekend.

Lowdown was the highlight, really nice little space run by two really sound lads - EK shots of Cult of Done on a Slayer as promised, really chatty friendly service and passion for what they were doing.

Also worth a mention: Filament and Baba Budan (delicious peanutbutter doughnut, plus La Cabra beans). Cairngorm impressed slightly less after a few recommendations, but it was only a flying visit.

Enough places to last me another month of weekend visits though!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Sorry to see Brew Lab's West End cafe close after only 6 months


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759114644615208960


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Sorry to see Brew Lab's West End cafe close after only 6 months
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759114644615208960


It may be that they are just focusing their staff on the Festival, I was in Brewlab in Central Ed (which was heaving) on Thurs and they were advertising for Barristas to work at the festival for them - I might be wrong but maybe they are just chasing the Festival money for a month or so while trying out a milk cocktail bar - shudders!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

You might be right. I see they've got a pop-up kitchen at South College Street each evening during the festival.

Still, there was a big investment in equipment (inc. Marco SP9 brewer and A388 Black Eagle Gravimetric) and fixtures and fittings at West End. Wonder what has happened to all that?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just back from a few days in Edinburgh.

Initial observations are that the fit out of places is incredible (loads of Mythos One's and serious high end machines). With the amount of money spent I struggle to see how they make any profit!

Also quality is fantastic, far better than my London crawl from earlier in the year.

Fortitude - sampled spro (Workshop) and Filter (La Cabra) - both coffees were incredible, Perfectly made. Top coffee's of the trip. The cafe is also so cozy and homely, and the staff lovely. Also fantastic granola for breakfast! 2 spro's and 2 filters were on offer, each from a different roaster!

Cult Espresso - spro from roundhill. Again beautiful homely cafe, really friendly staff, serious kit, perfect espresso.

Brewlab - Filter Guatemala El Duranzo roaster by the Barn. I felt this place was a bit big and impersonal. The filter was good but not mind blowing. It might just have been that particular coffee.

Cairngorm Coffee (Frederick St) - Spro from La Cabra (2 were on offer). Again really nice cafe, homely, fantastic staff, perfect espresso. I popped my head in the other shop too which I didn't like as much but still nice.

Lowdown - filter of a Kenyan by Colonna - Clean modern trendy space. Once again really nice chatty friendly staff, beautiful machine, perfect coffee.

baba budan - I didn't actually make in to here, despite it being next door to my hotel! From walking past it looks like 2 separate shops, one a dedicated brew bar with sleek hot water dispenser and one doing spro's and such. I really wanted to but was over caffeinated most days.

I also passed at least 6 or so other shops that looked the part. Really impressed by standards and fit outs, and just how much good coffee there is in Edinburgh.

Many thanks to all who made suggestions.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

did the espresso training course in Brewlab - as you say Mythos and slayer machines - the interior is what I would describe as - demolished hipster style -

I'm back up there next Wed - hope to visit a few other venues, thanks for the list


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Edinburgh is defo spoilt for choice for coffee at the moment. Great predicament to have


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> did the espresso training course in Brewlab - as you say Mythos and slayer machines - the interior is what I would describe as - demolished hipster style -
> 
> I'm back up there next Wed - hope to visit a few other venues, thanks for the list


Always wanted to do the brew lab training, would you recommend it?


----------



## Lowdown (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks to those who've visited us


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Lowdown said:


> Thanks to those who've visited us ��


You have a beautiful shop and great staff, was very nice to visit!


----------

